# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nëse ti?!....

## Agim Doçi

Nëse ti ke vendosur të vonosh pafund
Që kafenë bashkë me mua ta pish.
Malli do më kthehet në  torturë!
Dhe unë do thinjem deri sa të vish.


Ejani të pijmë së toku një kafe në Meditime!
Agim

----------


## shkodrane82

Nese ti do vish tek une..
eja shpejt e mos vono
lotet iken rane ne Bune....
ti me mos me torturo!!!!!

P.S dicka ndoshta qe si pershtatet aspak temes suaj Zt.Agim
po thjesht ishte nje krijim i momentit se di si me erdhi.
Te pershendes....

----------


## Agim Doçi

Tek thinjat e mija është pritja e pafund
Ngjyrosi të tuat me ngjyrën e lotve
Se Buna ka ardhun me ujra tek un'
jetojmë të malluar, në kohën e "kotëve"!

Yllshkodrane je fantastike dhe të kam shumë xhan si bijën teme!
Agimi

----------


## shkodrane82

*Kjo kohe kotesie
qe na mbyti me trishtim
po na ndan si hije merzije...
ne cdo kend te fatit tim......*

JU kam pare personalisht ne nje interviste ke <<Ethet e se premtes>> ne Kosove,me dukej sikur ju ishit afer,dhe une ju njihja personalisht...Thjesht ndoshta instikt i castit sa i thashe nje shoqes...Uaaaa Zt.Agim....
Dmth te kam pa tashi ne SHkoder kur isha,dhe atje nuk e dine ekzistencen e forumit dhe keshtu me dukej si e kendshme ajo rastesi mua....
Me fal se u zgjata..Me respekt Lona!!!

----------


## Mina

Nese ti ke vendosur te mos presesh
do te thinjesh pafundesisht
edhe atehere kam per te gjetur
te pime kafen serisht
Nese mendon se me humbe
dhe malli te bren ne torture
shpreso ne ngushellimin;
Me mire vone se kurre.

----------


## Agim Doçi

YLLSHKODRANE - LONA!
Unë nuk mund të mos jem mirënjohës që më paske parë nepërmjet TV së RTK-së. 
OK!
"Ethet e së premtes" - u realizuan bukur nga Krasta, çifti Pal dhe Zerina Kuke, por ti "yllshkodrane" më fute mua në "Ethet e Forumit"....
Të përgëzoj për poezitë dhe mesazhet që shkruan herë pas herë në forum. Jam i lindu dhe i rritun në Shkodër! Asht debulesa ime Shkodër Locja!
Ju dua shumë! Ju përqafoj fort!
Me mallë Agimi

----------


## deep_blue

O burrani  dhe granim! E dini se ka hyre  kafeja  kontrabande  ne Shqiperi , apo jo?

----------


## hope31

Ne se ju?
Ne se ju nuk do te vazhdoni keshtu ,kaq bukur,do te zhgenjehem.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Mina

Nese erdha tek ti
kerkova te me mbushesh
me jete, me lumturi
me dritherime,
erdha tek ti
per t'u mbarsur
me psheretime.

----------


## forever

dhe nese ti harrohesh i dashur diku
ne thinjen tende te papritur 
psheretima ime si ere, floket do ti lekund
embel, do te kujtoje qe une jam duke te pritur 

dhe lehte do dridhem prape
ne syte e tu do humbem lumturisht
ah po, makiato per mua, me pak
tani po, me prehet shpirti qetesisht

po nese ti ke vendosur te heshtesh 
une prape heshtjen e marr per pohim 
nga larg te them me mall te dua serish 
dhe ti "e di" me thua, pa ditur qe merr pjes ne kete krim..............

----------


## Agim Doçi

Kamarjer!...na sill tre kafé të lutem!
Një për Minën dhe forever që vjen nga lark!
Na sill dhe nga një gotë uji, se ngutem!
....kafetë mundësisht me pak!

Ja mirë se erdhët dhe shyqyr që u pamë
se desh u dogjëm nga malli.
Nëse ti Mina nuk ke fjetur mirë mbramë...
Fajin nuk t'a ka jasteku, por halli!

Ndaj çelu si lulet e majit me poezitë e tuaja
Lexoje foreverin sa bukur e ka shprehur:
"Unë prap heshtjen e marr pohim!"
dhe në sytë tanë vehten e ka hedhur...

Forever, ti dashurinë dhe mallin i ke binjakë.
Sa bukur që pret të vijë ai që thinjet...
Pije makiaton tënde me pak
do të qetsoj sadopak shpirtin që nuk nginjet!

Hajt pra mikeshat dhe miqt e mij të mblidhemi së toku!
Të pijmë kafenë e fundit me pak sheqer(!)
se malli dhe trishtimi fare kot na rroku
ti japim poezisë dhe dialogut sadopak pranver...

Agimi  (e shkrova shpejt që të mbaj dialogun poetik ndezur)

----------


## hope31

Shpejt e bukur ,kjo ka rendesi,Z.Agim.Sa keq(inat) me vjen qe nuk di te shkruaj,megjithate poezine e adhuroj.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## Agim Doçi

Sa mirë që kam mallë për vendin tim
Sa mirë që dhe njerzit i merr malli për mua
Sa keq që jam larg, por dhe afër në...mërgim!
Sa mirë dhe sa keq është zihesh me---mua!

Agimi

----------


## forever

virtualisht "gezuar" dhe per te mira
sa mire qe njeri tjerin degjojme te heshtur 
e pime nje kafe ne gezime dhe kohe te veshtira 
agim, gezuar dhe nje here, e qofsh bruim i pareshtur

se nese kushton pak kohe per mua 
dhe une pak kohe per te lexuar ty 
me lehte e kam ti them zemres qe akoma e dua 
dhe diten me mire e kaljome te dy 

pra, shprehu me mire, si te te vije 
se pa konflikt, paqes nuk ja njeh cmimin 
e thena me te beren sado larg te jene
ti me nje fjale sot, rinis betimin

----------


## Agim Doçi

Sa mirë që ma bëre forever or mik!
Ja që edhe une qenkam me fat!
Sepse ti je qytetar në një vend mik
Që dihet tashmë se e kemi Aleat!

Ndërsa ti gjëndesh në Amerikë
Mua jeta më përplasi në një vend neutral
Do ti çmend zviceranët! Mos ki frikë
Se unë jam edhe malok, bile edhe ...banal!

Nganjëherë më teket e shaj djalin e Thanasit
Nganjëherë ia fus gjer në kockë Anastasit!
Por zemrën e kam të bardhë, dhe ndërgjegjen e zezë!
Se jam nip Toskërije thjeshtë nga një ..martesë!

Nëse koha e shtrenjtë ty nuk do të dhëmbet
bashkë Kafen e Forumit do e pijmë miqësisht!
Të betohet Agimi, që nga konfliktet s'trembet
se shqiptarët pa konfliktin, do ishin njerz me bisht!

Ndaj mblidhuni të gjithë e t'ja fusim njëri tjetrit.........LOL
Se nuk kalohet jeta, pa ngàcka dhe shakà!
Le të japim shembullin neve "më të vjetrit"
Pastaj nuk ka rëndsi, e ha, apo s'e ha!.................LOL

Nuk kemi çfarë të ndajmë, as kohë që të humbim!
Nuk kemi pse të mbajmë inate dhe mëri!
Këmbanën e zemrimit, nuk kemi pse t'a tundim!!!
Se kemi një Atdhe, hall - madhen Shqipëri!

Gëzuar!
Agimi

----------


## Mina

Nese ti...................ah i shkreti ti!!!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Mina!
.......................................unë!
i shkreti unë??????????????
Flm Mina!
A.

----------


## shkodrane82

> _Postuar më parë nga Agim Doçi_ 
> *YLLSHKODRANE - LONA!
> Unë nuk mund të mos jem mirënjohës që më paske parë nepërmjet TV së RTK-së. 
> OK!
> "Ethet e së premtes" - u realizuan bukur nga Krasta, çifti Pal dhe Zerina Kuke, por ti "yllshkodrane" më fute mua në "Ethet e Forumit"....
> Të përgëzoj për poezitë dhe mesazhet që shkruan herë pas herë në forum. Jam i lindu dhe i rritun në Shkodër! Asht debulesa ime Shkodër Locja!
> Ju dua shumë! Ju përqafoj fort!
> Me mallë Agimi*


Nese ti nje dite do plakesh...
do kerrusesh si nje plep....
prape mesh nesh ti do te jesh
se ke nje zemer sa nje det....
Kafene ne kur ta pime
do te kujtojme me nostalgji....
bukur shkruante ai njeri..
qe dora e tij nxirrte are dhe flori...
Sa do te doja nje dite te ishim
diku ne bashke ne shkoder...
e te flisnim per keto perla...
qe te bejne ty me te ngrite tempull....

Sinqerisht per ju zt Agim...( e kam ba per 5 min...thjesht me te shprehe mirenjohjen time)

----------


## forever

pershendetje pershendetje 

sa kafe paskeni pire, sa cigare po ashtu 
hapini dritaret ju lutem, pak ajer dhe drite
cju ka mbuluar kjo hije te futurash keshtu?

po cmbaka shpirti i shkrete e di
te vertetat e hidhura percjellim me nga nje kafe 
vec ne qofte se .. atehere i shkreti ti 
pa shih, pa fjale inatosemi, mjaftojne draftet

po sot me lejoni ta flak trishtimin 
ne djall kur te plakemi, kush pjerdh se do vdesim
raki te lutem, ta mbyll per sot fjalimin
dhe kengen usta, ne valle po me presin

se sot ne dhe te huaj i thashe diellit miremengjes
dhe rrudhen e re nenes nuk ia putha dot naten e mire,
Gezuar agim, mina, te tjere me dy gishta lart ju pershendes
perballe ktij komjuteri budalla, rakija, kafeja dhe une e mpire

----------


## forever

ah po, me falni te dashur..serish
une vec pak embelsi sa desha tu falja 
dhe heshtjen tuaj nuk dua ta prish 
me mire se e verteta, te deh me shpejt perralla......

----------

